# paramétrage d'un compte mail la poste.net



## Peanut's (30 Septembre 2015)

j'ai paramétré mon compte mail la poste.net , je reçois les messages mais je n'arrive pas à les envoyer .Le serveur de réception est :imap.laposte .net et le serveur d'envoi est :smtp.laposte.net avec ssl port du serveur 25 , je pense que c'estle port du serveur qui ne fonctionne pas, merci de me donner les informations nécéssaires


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2015)

Il faut sûrement que ton serveur d'envois soit celui de ton fournisseur d'accès. Donc soit SFR, Orange, Bouygue ou Free pour la France.


----------



## luc1en (1 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

un coup d'œil ici pourrait apporter une réponse.


----------

